# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Rrjeti kompjuterik >  Si bëhet lidhja në internet pa kabllo (Wireless)

## dionisi_1

jam fillestar ne nje pune ku shperndajme internet, kam deshire te marr disa leksione ne lidhje me punen qe bej, qe nga lidhja qe behet edhe tek shperndarja "pa kabull". doja te dija funksionet e 'bridge' ,paqit, acespointi, saqit, swichit. nqs. ka ndonje qe mud te me ndihmoje do te kete nderin tim .flm.

----------


## ClaY_MorE

Tek nënforumi *Informatike dhe Internet* ke disa nënforume dhe mijëra tema ku të ndihmojnë për problemin që ke.

*Rrjeti kompjuterik* *Trajnim & leksione* 

Pyetje mbi informatikën dhe internetin mund ti bësh këtu: *Pyetni ekspertët*

----------


## ClaY_MorE

Hidhi një sy kësaj teme: *Lidhja e dy kompjuterave pa tela (wireless)*

----------

